# Smith Worthington Stellar Orbit?



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

amg800 said:


> Hey so I am looking into buying a used Smith Wortthington Stellar Orbit AP saddle, but wasn't sure the quality of these saddles. Was wondering if anyone has experience with this saddle? I really like the fact that it has a changeable gullet since I don't have a horse yet. Opinions? e


Here is the saddle link Smith-Worthington Stellar Orbit AP saddle Does anybody have experience with this saddle? Looking into getting it for showing at my local jumper shows.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow. That saddle has a longer name than I do.


----------

